# how is it possible that tuggers contacted me by telephone?



## sml2181 (May 30, 2007)

I have posted a message a while ago about Marriott Marbella. Since then, I have been contacted over the telephone by 5 Tuggers (from UK and US) if I was interested in buying their timeshares. Or were they "said to be Tuggers"?

I have also placed a "want to rent" add and I have been contacted by telephone as well many times. (By the way, that add disappeared on the board.)

I don't really mind, but I am just curious how they get my phone number! (in Holland) Is this a common thing to do?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 30, 2007)

is yer number in the ad?  that would be my first guess.


----------



## sml2181 (May 30, 2007)

No, not in the add.


----------



## pedro47 (May 30, 2007)

Are you listed in a telephone directory that have internet access?

You would look under the person name, city, state & country


----------



## TUGBrian (May 30, 2007)

tried googling your name or email or other personal information you may have put online in the ad...possible it comes up that way.


----------



## Keitht (May 30, 2007)

There is nothing in your public profile that would enable anybody to identify you much less contact you by phone.  I can only imagine that you must have put information into the public domain via an advert or similar.
In any event I would very much doubt that a TUGger would contact you about purchasing their t/s unless had specifically stated that you were looking to purchase.


----------



## Dave M (May 30, 2007)

It's not likely that they were TUGgers. Those who post here at TUG are most likely to have communicated with you by whatever means (e-mail?) you listed in your ad.

However, there are many unsavory companies that charge upfront fees to list weeks for rent or sale and routinely contact those who place ads on various sites (including TUG) promising a quick sale or rental. They often falsely claim to represent a buyer or renter. They use many different methods to find your phone number. However, they won't get such info from TUG, which guards member info (and info of BBS registrants) very carefully. 

Such companies will drool, "Just pay us a fee of $699 (or some similar amount) and we will take care of the rest." Nonsense. Paying such fees is a waste.


----------



## sml2181 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for your replies!

When I google myself, nothing comes up regarding myself.
In the add (which disappeared), I placed an email address ONLY.
I guess I was just checking if it would be possible to obtain this information from this board, since they were all addressing to TUG and offering me their timeshares (well, not exactly offering but offering to purchase.)


----------



## Elli (May 31, 2007)

If you don't have an unlisted number, it is very easy to get it on the Internet.  I was looking for a phone number and address for a friend in Berlin, went to the "White Telephone Pages" for Germany, and both were right there.


----------



## pedro47 (May 31, 2007)

Elli said:


> If you don't have an unlisted number, it is very easy to get it on the Internet.  I was looking for a phone number and address for a friend in Berlin, went to the "White Telephone Pages" for Germany, and both were right there.



Another way to obtain a telepone number if you have a fax machine listed in your name or business.

Also you can just call information and give them the person name, city,
state or country.


----------

